# PL's Demise



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hi! Just wondering if anybody knows for sure (Officially) whether RC2 has stopped planning future, NEW TOOL, Trek releases. Or is it just a case of no announcements of new kits until they hit the store shelves. I know that we can speculate all day long but I was hoping somebody had a definitive answer or might have heard or read an official "The Line Is Dead" notice.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Does this help?


http://www.polarlights.com/pl/coming_soon.php

Make no promises, and tell no lies.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I knew the site was'nt being updated but that does not necessarily mean production is dead. It could just mean they are not going to be open, like the Polar Lights crew was, about new releases. Hence the question of whether any new Trek line was DEFINATELY dead!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If there are any new tooling of _Star Trek_ kits by RC2 in the future, you can bet that they will be under the AMT banner instead of PL.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

even if it is dead, do you think rc2 is going to come out and say that?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I think the PL name is gone for good. As for new stuff- do not believe you will see that either. Just about any new stuff from RC2 is a repop, that includes even their cars. From what the rep said at the IMPS nat'l Revell is doing likewise- more repops and only a few all-new kits planned, and that is the cars. The sci-fi and figures are not coming from either of these groups, but thats my take- Ii could be wrong.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I don't know if PL is dead but I will tell you this. The two Hobby shops I go to are virtually out of PL kits and they used to always have them. I asked and they don't see any restock either.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've heard that RC2 is still producing the PL Enterprise kits, and will be as long as they sell.

Other than that, I wouldn't count on anything.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I hope PL is not dead but I did stock up on the 1:350 Refit just in case. Not to speculate but because I love the kit and ship so much I did not want to run out.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Not too long ago I saw a kit from MPC even though they were gobbled up by AMT/ERTL about 20 years ago. The kit I saw was at the hobby shop. As for new kits by ERTL under whatever name time will tell.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Pl*

It was a GREAT ride that PL took us on..Kits that we never dreamed of seeing again became available, and at an affordable price..Sure, There were still a few other kits Id like to have seen from them, but hey, no company is 100% on the mark with thier clientele, but I'm still very GREATFUL from what PL put out during thier run..Who truly knows what RC2 will do?..I too doubt we'll ever see the kits PL put out in the figure, Classic Sci fi, and pop culture subjects again..But one never knows..I'm just glad I stocked up when I did...


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Polar Light ki cked a$$ I loved Them!!It was a great ride!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

AMT is releasing the Polar Lights Ford GT and the 2004 Pontiac GTO under the AMT name. Not Polar Lights. 
That right their told me something.
Chris


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

superduty455 said:


> AMT is releasing the Polar Lights Ford GT and the 2004 Pontiac GTO under the AMT name. Not Polar Lights.
> That right their told me something.
> Chris



Yeah, but what did it tell you exactly, other thaan a couple of kits from PL will be comeing out under the name of AMT? Also are they new kits or reissues?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> Yeah, but what did it tell you exactly, other thaan a couple of kits from PL will be comeing out under the name of AMT? Also are they new kits or reissues?


They are straight re-issues, only change is unpainted plastic. Same kits, different box and company name.
It also means to me that the Polar Lights name will be shelved at RC2.
Chris


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

superduty455 said:


> They are straight re-issues, only change is unpainted plastic. Same kits, different box and company name.
> It also means to me that the Polar Lights name will be shelved at RC2.
> Chris



That could mean a number of things, the worst being RC2 has no intention of 
renewing the license for PL, and no matter what it means it doesn't sound good.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

There's no "license for PL." They own it lock, stock and barrel. They've paid for it. It costs them not a whit to use the name and logo at this point.
Which means if they aren't using it, they do not view it as an asset and it's useless to them. At least for now.
AT
http://fabgearusa.com


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I was talking about a buisness license. And, yes RC-2 does own Playing Mantis as well as Polar Lights etc...., but any business has to have a licenese that needs to be renewed every so many years.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

RC2 has one business license it renews every year - PL is a brand name; it was never a business. Playing Mantis was the business name before the sale.
AT


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Actualy Playing Mantis was the parent company for PL before they were bought out by RC2, and as a result RC2 is now the parent company of Playing Mantis. As for buisness licenses go, are you saying that some company like General Motors, for example, is not required by law to have a buisness licenes for Chevrolet, Pontiac, etc....?If it seems like I'm twisting your words around I don't mean to and I apoligize.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

You don't need a license if you own the name. You can, on the other hand, license it out the use of the name to another business entity, because _you're the owner. _That would be true for cars too. Unless GM doesn't own the automotive brand name Chevy, then it would have to secure a usage license from whoever is the owner of the automotive brand Chevy.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

RC-2 does not pay a license fee for the use of the names Polar Lights , Playing Mantis or Johnny Lightning. RC-2 Owns those names and all the other assets of Playing Mantis.
RC-2 bought those brand names they own them completely they pay no license fees for any of those names.

Dave


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I asked someone else about it a few hours ago and he told me basicaly the same as what you guys are saying, and with that I stand corrected.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Never say never. The molds for all the Polar Lights models still exist -- they are a valuable asset. In times to come, RC2 may decide to revive them. If not, at some future date they may license them out to someone else, or they may sell that part of the company outright. This would be similar to the way polar lights reissued a bunch of the old Aroura kits. Who knows -- time will tell.

But I'm sure of one thing -- 99% of the time, when someone drops the ball, someone else picks it up and runs with it.

The market is there, the demand is there, the disposible income is there (although I seem to have misplaced mine) and someone is going to take advantage of those facts.

The models we build 10 years from now may well be manufactured by a company that does not yet exist.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> RC-2 does not pay a license fee for the use of the names Polar Lights , Playing Mantis or Johnny Lightning. RC-2 Owns those names and all the other assets of Playing Mantis.
> RC-2 bought those brand names they own them completely they pay no license fees for any of those names.
> 
> Dave


 And in any case, there'a no one to pay license fees _TO_, since PM/PL/JL no longer _exists _as a company with, like, real people in it.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Just don't put any molds on any train anywhere any time. 

Huzz


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I never really liked ERTL ever since they stopped production on the Trek kits. I like them even less since I bought my PL Trek kits. Based on the level of detailing I've seen between the PL Enterprise kits and the AMT Enterprise kits, I follow my personal opinion that ERTL seems to cash in on other companies' success.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Nosirrag said:


> But I'm sure of one thing -- 99% of the time, when someone drops the ball, someone else picks it up and runs with it.


This must be in Australian football, 'cause that's the inverse of the U.S. Version - 1% of the time someone else picks it up and runs with it.

I'm not saying RC2 will never utilize the PL brand, but they obviously have no plans to do so for the forseeable future.
Cockeyed optimism is fine, but don't bet any money that there will ever be another kit issued or re-issued with the PL logo on the box... unless you just don't need the money.
AT


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> And in any case, there'a no one to pay license fees _TO_, since PM/PL/JL no longer _exists _as a company with, like, real people in it.



If you were to open your own hobby shop or bike shop then you would have to pay for a buisness license through your local city hall.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Lets beat a dead horse,there is no licence for PL.RC2 owned all the assets of Playing Mantis and PL is gone.If RC2 reiisuses any of the PL product,it will be under the AMT/ERTL name brand


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Maybe Dave M., Thomas Models, Lisa and John P. could buy the Polar Lights name (Or be real creative and call the company Aurora Borealis - another name for PL) and the Trek licence and then bring all the old (and some new kits) back to life and make millions of dollars! JUST KIDDING! Thanks for all the comments. I guess we just have to be glad for the kits we did get. And maybe, just maybe RC2 might surprise us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It makes no difference what label goes on the box because the reissue was done by PL to begin with and it will be a straight reissue.
On the other hand though if RC2 were to put out a brand new kit, like a 1/1000 refit, under the PL label that might be different. Or make changes to a PL reissue.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> If you were to open your own hobby shop or bike shop then you would have to pay for a buisness license through your local city hall.


That's totally different than what we are talking about. That is a _permit_ to do business in a specific municipality. RC2 already has that. It doesn't matter if they stick a PL logo or a Memory Lane logo on the product. Those are simply brand names. It's still RC2 doing business. Like it was mentioned before, RC2 owns all of the brands that Playing Mantis used to own, so it's not realistic to think that RC2 would have to collect licensing fees from itself.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What is the point of repeating what others have said when I admited that I was wrong? Regarding what I said in the quote you've made, a friend of mine owned a bike shop and he still had to renew his busness license every so many years, granted each city, county and state has its own laws regarding such things, but that does not mean they all have the exact same laws.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

actias said:


> And maybe, just maybe RC2 might surprise us!!!!!!!!!!


That would be nice, but with the way RC2 has been lately, I doubt it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> If you were to open your own hobby shop or bike shop then you would have to pay for a buisness license through your local city hall.


 Which has what-all to do with what we're talking about? :freak:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's what I was trying to point out. 

My point is: one kind of license has nothing to do with the other. I was repeating what was previously stated to illustrate the difference.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

PL Demise happened when they stopped producing great figure kits and started
making trek kits. :tongue:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*We Interrupt This Program...*

This is a CNN Special News Report...









Here now is CNN correspondent Jack Cafferty...








Clear as a bell...or utter confusion? That conflict came to a head today on Polar Light's message board. Board member IrishTrek is seen here with the band, "ZZ Top of the Mornin'."

[CNN file footage] 



















IrishTrek was quoted as saying: 
"Regarding what I said in the quote you've made a friend of mine owned a bike shop and he still had to renew his busness license every so many years, granted each city, county and state has its own laws regarding such things, but that does not mean they all have the exact same laws."

What did he mean? What was he saying? That has been a source of confusion ever since the controversial statements were first made.

For more on the story, here is CNN Correspondent Bert:








Thanks Jack. Here in front of the CNN Center the word on the street is that no one is quite sure what IrishTrek meant.
We asked one Caped Crusader his thoughts:










"I have put the information into the BatPuter, and though I am certain the people of this fine, fair city are completely safe...this is the work of no...mere... "_IrishTrek_"...but...of our old...friend....*King Tut!* 


[BatFile footage] 



















Thank you Bert. And thank you, Batman!
CNN will keep you updated on any further developments in this highly controversial story. We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

So, this thread has gone completely off the rails, then?



Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

no no; there are no rails.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> no no; there are no rails.


 Specifically, there is no rail #5.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Definitely off road territory.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:freak: I just got a headache !!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What is the point of all the garbage from CNN????? Do you not recall a thread in the past couple of months that said no flaming and that it would be cause for being suspended or banned????

Doing something like that, does it give you a "thrill"???????????


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Uhhhh, I kind of thought it was just a bit of harmless Friday afternoon good natured fun, y'know, the stuff that used to make this place so much fun in the beginning.

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Irish , it 's okay man . that's just Yamahog havin' a bit o fun with ya . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm, well it IS Friday the 13th ! ? Let us not bring ill will upon ourselves guys. Let an experienced senoir citizin ( translation: old guy ) allay the tensions here. Jocularity should be the tenor of the discussion.
Dabbler

P.S. IT DOES SEEM YAM HAS PENCHANT FOR HUMOR LIKETHAT. And putting together little humorous, entertaining "displays' like that.

Heck, you weren't here when Chris ( over)reacted to my "nail polish in the eyes" tip !! FUN man, just FUN. ( beneath this Teutonic veneer I'm 1/4 Irish meself, don't ya know ! )


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So, does he think that everyone has the same sense of humor? Just asking.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Who knows ?? ....... ' what humor lurks in the heart of men'....Da Shadow Do !
As the great philosopher Ricky Nelson once said, "You can't please everyone so you got to please yourself "
Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: Now there's an idea !! If they made a model of Kiss, for God's sake, why not one of Ricky Nelson,........................ or Elvis, or Hank Williams, (Sr.)......................or Dolly Parton !!!! YEAH ! now THERE'S an Idea !! :freak: 
Dabbler


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> So, does he think that everyone has the same sense of humor? Just asking.


Yes. He does. I asked him.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

How about sense of "rumor?' Rumors have been flying ever since the boardinghouse blew up!:dude:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yamahog blew up the boarding house? AGAIN?! That's 2 months in the penalty box with no clean underwear for you, young sir!

--um. what were we jawin' about?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> So, does he think that everyone has the same sense of humor? Just asking.


 Dude, Yamahog is one of the beloved originals on this board from the time it began. Back when we had fun _all _the time here. He's been away since our beloved Lisa was fired from PL, only droping in once in a while to amuse us. If you're the only one _not _amused, maybe you'd best keep quiet.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey, to give credit when credit's due, the "ZZ Top of the Mornin'" picture was pretty funny!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Must every thread degrade to who's right and who's wrong about what the meaning of "is" is? Who cares. Enjoy the forums for what they are (Entertainment and maybe some sharing of talent and techniques), before the moderators get tired of running "Romper Room" and close the forums. Hey Dave M. at least they are not fighting about how RC2's buyout has destroyed life as THEY know it! Go ahead and lock it. I think we squeezed the lemon one too many times on this one


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah, my Yama strikes again!!! Classic work of The Master Jokster himself!! :thumbsup: It's nice to know that there's still a shred of the original PL BB humor run amok. 

Yama...who loves ya, Baby??  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

You realize that if it werent for Yama....There would've never been a Yamas hawg kit and most importantly, We would never know the true meaning Of "Barry Yoner day"!! Speaking of Barry Yoner day isnt it coming up soon?? Anyone got any good Barry Yoner Day stories to tell?? Barry yoner day.Sigh.....How I miss it.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The-Nightsky said:


> You realize that if it werent for Yama....There would've never been a Yamas hawg kit


This is true. He was actually made into a Polar Lights model kit. The man is a legend. He told me so himself.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"You realize that if it werent for Yama....There would've never been a Yamas hawg kit..." 

Well now, that ain't hardly true. Yes, my in-house design team submitted the original plans and artwork. But it was Lisa who actually put the whole thing together. And surprised me with it. And presented it to me at Wonderfest. And still, to this day, it is the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me. 

"Yama...who loves ya, Baby??"  

I hope it's you, my Queen.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The return of the Lunatic Fringe,
Hi Yama! 
(I wonder if that would work as a name for a new plastic kit company?)
Lunatic Fringe has a sort of nice ring to it, doncha think?? 
Kinda makes me wonder how it would look in an oval logo?
The company could make REAL obscure figure kits, I think I remember that there are a bunch of lost Aurora tools laying around a warehouse somewhere in New Jersey!
The first kit could be Frankenstein's mother in-law........Or King Kong's uncle (I think that might be a monkey's uncle!)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: "Lunatic Fringe". I like that Dave ! 
But be careful, everyone will start a great hue and cry for Refit, Refit, Refit !!!
Personally, I'd like to have a GEORGE ZUCCO !! 
Maybe the logo could be an Alf Neuman ripoff ?
Dabbler


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

"The Lunatic Fringe!" I'm sure our / my beloved Yama wears that title with pride! Yes! Obscure figure kits! I think there's a market for it. I'd definitely buy 2 of the Frankenstein's Mother In Law kit! Let's see...who else could we do....hmmmmm....how about keeping in the "Frank" theme and doing Frankenstein's Flivver Grease Monkey???  Any other suggestions?


And Yama...what can I say, unrequited heart throb of mine??????? I still have and cherish your 8x10 glossy. 


Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

A message reverberates down the dusty halls of recollection. It grows with each uterance of the phrase, growing to such a crucendo that the dust rises from everything in the hall. big frankie.....big frankie.....big frankie....big frankie...big frankie...big frankie!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Big Frankie.......nope not obscure enough!
I was thinking we could do Ashley Wilkes' sister, that might be sufficiently obscure......
Hoop skirts and parasols are sooooo sexy!

OR!? Queen Kong------ya know King's less famous sister!???????


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For those of you who are really into figures here is a neat site...This stuff is all prepaints....not in-expensive......BUT SOME REAL COOL STUFF.......

I really love "Babe and Ape"

go take a look at www.reelartstudios.com


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow dave,

What a cool site!
Simon - UK


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, Kangg7!

You need to fix these words:

crescendo

utterance

grammatical

misspelling

I'm not trying to pick on you, it's just that you made a point 
of editing the post for grammar. I thought I would help you 
finish the job.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, Dave!
Here's a logo for your new model company!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Dave,
Another logo for you new company:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ha ha! We come in peace, shoot to kill, shoot to kill, shoot to kill, men! :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

O.K. Last one.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a better oval:











O.K. I admit it. I have nothing better to do.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"O.K. I admit it. I have nothing better to do."

Have you ever thought of taking up modeling as a hobby/pastime ??.......LOL

Dabbler


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Go with the tried and true man!










I mean, it's not like anyone's using it...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Now, now, now, you do realize don't you what the fallout would be if someone were to use that design ? the greedys at RC2 will be coming after whoever.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> Go with the tried and true man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iggy,

I almosted pissed myself with that one! LOL

MMM


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Dave...how's this for obscure...Jimmy Carter's brother, Billy. I'm thinking something along beer guzzling lines ala Homer Simpson. Is that obscure enough?? 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought that India Wilkes was pretty good one....An Alicia Rhett kit would be pretty darned obscure........(Gone With The Wind 1939) I'd say for obscurity this has got to be a 9.75 on a scale of 10.

Billy Carter is not too bad I must admit, that's probably a kit that would only sell in Plains Georgia.....Not a bad choice -on an obscurity scale of 10 I'd give it a solid 8.5

Queen Kong has got to be a 9.5 on the silliness scale......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bet a lot of old Billy Beer fans would buy that Billy Carter kit! Include a free can of peanuts, and we're golden.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

How about a Monica Lewinski model. The kit could come with a real blue fabric dress and Don's Light And Magic could offer a Bill Clinton kit as an accuritizing kit for it! 
And the best part...We could have arguments about whether the fabric is the correct shade of blue. Even better we can have some forum members say they will never buy this kit because pin 36 and 37 don't line up and the new model company did'nt care enough to bother putting a tag inside the dress stating what the dress size is and that it was made in China. :tongue:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yeah. Do a Billy Carter "dio" with a section of a porch and him doing an imitation of a fountain, while guzzling a beer in his other hand. :lol:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Didn't MPC do a kit of Billy Carters truck way back when?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Monica's been done------Jimmy Flintstone did it in resin - Two or three years ago....
There was a Jimmy Carter Mr Peanut Funny Car kit.......AMT or MPC , probably a Billy Pick-up at about the same time......


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You want obscure ? How about a Millard Filmore in the Presdiential Line ? He could come with a multitude of faces because no-one would ever know :tongue: 
Dabbler


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Lunatic Fringe*

Would this new company handle STAR TREK kits?

Would the "GENESIS TORPEDO" from _The Wrath of Khan_ 
qualify as obscure?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Wasn't Jimmy Flintstone's version of Monica called "Monica Blewinski?" I remember that one. 


Moi


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've been asking for a Harry Dean Stanton kit for years. Not to mention Strother Martin, L.Q. Jones, Dub Taylor, Slim Pickins, R.G. Armstrong, Warren Oates, and the like. A kit of Robert Mitchum as Max Cady or Harry Powell. Lee Marvin as Chino or Liberty Valance or Kid Shelleen.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

There was a Billy Carter Pick-Up Truck kit.It was the times man. It was the times!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd definately support Lunatic Fringe ! especially if they do a Clint Howard kit .
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Heh. You people are funny.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

How about Michael J. Pollard as C.W. Moss ???
As far as that goes, Beatty and Dunaway as Bonnie & Clyde ? ( ok, not obscure enough ? )
Dabbler


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Big Yama's Hawg!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Lee Marvin as Chino or Liberty Valance or Kid Shelleen.


 "Welp. He did it. He missed the barn." :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> How about Michael J. Pollard as C.W. Moss ???
> As far as that goes, Beatty and Dunaway as Bonnie & Clyde ? ( ok, not obscure enough ? )
> Dabbler


 Better yet, Pollard as the Kid in the Mirror from the Lost in Space episode. It'll go with the Robot kit.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Pollard as the long lost brother of Alfred E. Neuman ???


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Obscure?
How about a figure, or diorama, of Captain Terrell's bad day?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

How about a diorama of Chekov's encounter with Kahn during TOS? :freak:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Apparently, Chekov led a few crewmen to try and hold 
Engineering.
Khan won, of course.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

How about a Barry Yoner kit?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Who is this Barry Yoner person, and why does he have a day?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> Who is this Barry Yoner person, and why does he have a day?


Every modeler has his day. Betcha didn't know that yesterday was Capt Frank Day. Sorry but we missed it too.

Jim


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok. OK. Here's "obscure" for you...Mark Dean as the Wannabe Prez of LAPCO. :thumbsup: 

Moi


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> Ok. OK. Here's "obscure" for you...Mark Dean as the Wannabe Prez of LAPCO. :thumbsup:
> 
> Moi


hee hee hee...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I couldn't find a picture of the model kit, but it was made. Either MPC or Monogram did the kit and I belive it was 76-79 Chevy.
Chris


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Da Queen said:


> Ok. OK. Here's "obscure" for you...Mark Dean as the Wannabe Prez of LAPCO. :thumbsup:
> 
> Moi


Oh my. It's amazing how something that was so painful at the time can produce a chuckle today. Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oh man ! LAPCO , Barry Yoner ! blasts from the past . i'm gonna go have a cave beer with a flinging monkey .
hb


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

AND...Flinging Monkeys!!! Now there's a cool idea for the "obscure" category, Beck! However, I do have to say, I'd definitely buy 2 of the Mark Dean kits. What collection would be complete without that one? Do y'all see it as a diorama?? I'm thinking maybe Mark,in his best CEO Wannabe blue pinstripe with the requisite red "power tie," peering into an old crate in a dilapidated warehouse or something. ;-)

Moi!


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

Revell issued the Billy Carter ******* Power Pickup (H-1385) in 1978. It was authorized by Billy Carter. Revell customized a real Chevy Scottsdale pickup and gave it to Billy Carter as part of the promotion of the kit. Billy appeared in the Revell parlor at the hobby industry convention that year.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

http://web.archive.org/web/20000516134923/http://www.lostauroraplasticscorp.com/index.html


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm going to check with da Hawg and Chris White and see whether we should be insulted by this whole "Lunatic Fringe" concept. After all, we're folliclely-challenged and certifiable lunatics (well, I have *my *papers). I'm not sure we want you people _infringing _on our, ah, turf...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20000516134923/http://www.lostauroraplasticscorp.com/index.html


 Oh. My. God.
I recall Mark asked me for historical details on that Fokker, but the blurb was wildly incorrect anyway. :lol:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

If ever there was a Lunatic Fringe (and I can see Mark, Yama and Cdub as spokespersons!)...it would have to have been that whole LAPCO episode...but ya gotta admit, it would make for a great line of obscure kits...Mark holding that squashed, looked like it had been dropped off the Empire State Building, Gandolf bust... or a diorama of Team LAPCO at their debut show (was it Chiller?) with the crowd walking by, looks of shock on their faces. (Personally, I wasn't there, but "reliable sources" :dude: told me it was as if a horrible car accident occured on the dealer room floor and everyone was horrified by what they saw.) The possiblities are endless!  

Moi!
:wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i seem to remember a sort of deformed Frankenstein bust from them too . 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Mark Dean!

One of the original members here! Mark was involved in Lapco for sure. But I mostly remember him as the one guy who offered to drive to all the Toys R Us stores around Boulder Colorado in search of the long box monster kits that I couldn't get here in Canada at the time and , once he found them, send them up here to me. "Kits Across the Border" I think we called it. Considering that I was new to the board at the time, had never met Mark in person and was in a whole different country, I was truly impressed with the offer of help. Definitley one of this board's finest moments and I thank Mark once more for that.

That spirit is still here. When Polar Lights blew out al their inventory last year at discount prices at Big Lots stores in the US, the gang came through again and exchanged kits that the other guys couldn't find locally and even sent them to folks like me where there are no Big Lots stores. 

This is a great place! I think I'll have a brownie!

Huzz


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I've been on the web for a decade and I've bought and sold more things than I can begin to count. Last week, I got four things off eBay. I've mailed away three packages in the last month. I'm expecting a delivery from Amazon today. I've dealt with big companies and individuals from Hong Kong to Canada. I've bought car parts, DVD's, models and anything you can think off.

I've been scammed ONCE and only once.

I paid for two Eindekkers from LAPCO.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*LAPCO, FF, and PL Customer Service!*

I ordered the Frankenstein bust shown in the pic. When it started to become apparent after that show when people on this board described the products on display....(I think someone on this PLBB typed something like....*"Run, don't walk, away from whatever LAPCO is up to!"*)

I decided shortly thereafter to cancel my order from LAPCO which I'd already paid for via one of my credit cards....I got credited the full amount within a few days. Did you try doing that Brent, or did you decide to wait it out? Did you ever get an explanation from anyone at LAPCO?

The only time I've ever been stiffed on the web was when I ordered a set of the Jupiter 2 crew from Don Hagerty A.K.A. FlyingFrets. He wasn't trying to be Mark's 2nd or 3rd in command at LAPCO behind Mark and Joe Geronimorinominorinoominorino, was he?

When it came to PL though, I only had one problems with two kits. I think there were windshields made for the Mach V that weren't very clear. If I remember correctly, I called Lisa on the 1-800-MANTIS-8 number and she shipped two good replacements out to me _*immediately*_. I think she had just finished competing in the dizzy bat competition during the annual Barry Yoner Day festivities, because the the package was addressed to Tiny (wasn't that one of the aliases used by monsterluver/Drew?) rather than Tony. Those were the days.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> Did you try doing that Brent, or did you decide to wait it out? Did you ever get an explanation from anyone at LAPCO?


I tried to wait it out. I'd never actually been cheated before so I didn't recognize the signs.

Yeah, I did get an explanation from LAPCO. I even saved the emails from them (but they are on an old computer).

They claimed that the box art was delayed and they would compensate me for my trouble by giving me an extra kit of my choice at no extra charge. Now, by this time I knew I was outta' luck. It's of historical interest that this is also the only time a vendor has absolutely lied to me. We've all heard stories of guys who dissappeared with the money or who got in over their heads and went broke before delivering all of their product. But the box art fable was an outright lie to hide the fact that the kits I ordered never existed.

Even the legendary model scammers like Icons and Unobtanium got their operations running and in production before collapsing. By all accounts, Lapco never produced anything. They sold some resin castings they had made by a third party. They commissioned box art and didn't pay the artist (I saw a posting from him). That seems to have been the extent of their operation.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Brent - I'm really sorry to hear that you got a bum deal with Lapco. 

I don't know what the actual extent of Mark Dean's involvement was with Lapco, but I know that initially he sent me a few email notes on the topic and he was quite excited about it. There were other parties involved, folks related to some of the original Aurora principals. Supposedly, there were old but still usable Aurora molds from which new production could be made; some of these were of much sought after Aurora kits that still command megabucks on the e-place. At the beginning, Mark sounded like a guy who had just bought a dusty old, long-closed up corner store and found that it was full of unopened crates of classic Aurora kits. But as things progressed, the other parties began to disagree on how things should go and what molds existed were found to be quite unusable I think. I believe Mark's intentions were sincere at the outset and I believe that he was just as disappointed as the rest of us that Lapco died and simply became a bad joke around here.

Phrankenstign - one of the guys here was having a similar problem with getting stuff from Flying Frets a few months back. After a while, they were able to connect, resolve their differences and get the Jupiter II crew delivered. 

Huzz


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, what have I unleashed here! ACK. Ah, the memories....Mark was OK, just gullible. Time to change the subject....

Another obscure kit suggestion....are ya ready Cdub???.....The Bwain that Wouldn't Die! Comes with Henry figurine.  


Moi!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't posted in years, and don't even lurk much anymore, but I have to say that the excitement of buying the PL monsters and the constant anticipation of the next re-pop on this board were one of the best things I've ever done with the internet. Ahh, if they had only been able to release Jekyll and the Phantom so I'd have a complete collection of those beautiful boxes...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> Another obscure kit suggestion....are ya ready Cdub???.....The Bwain that Wouldn't Die! Comes with Henry figurine.
> 
> 
> Moi!


You know, I thought that was a real funny April fool's day post, but he really got upset over it...good times, good times...


----------



## wolfie (Jan 15, 2006)

*I* want a special guillotine kit complete with a hamster figure and a certificate of pardon.  

Ahhh...just like old times around here. I have missed being around you guys. 

--Jonathan, who still has his Y2K PL cap with "Pardon the Hamster" stitched on it from Wonderfest


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Before the subject dies completely - I saw the LAPCO table at Chiller that year. Their display consisted of the Frankenstein bust that looked like somebody bopped it real hard on top of the head, the Gandalf figure prototype which was _only 6" tall_, and - wait for it Brent - the empty box for the Eindecker, complete with finished artwork.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

WOLFIE!!!!!!! Slap my backside, Baby! Let's catch up!!! :tongue: 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I miss Captain Don and Princess Whateverhernamewas. _Oh!_ And Nikki Fritz. I sorta' miss her too.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

John P said:


> wait for it Brent - the empty box for the Eindecker, complete with finished artwork.


 
They told me they had the kit but no boxes.

In fact, they had the boxes but no kits!

That figures...if you are going to lie I guess you might as well tell a whopper.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Brent Gair said:


> ...if you are going to lie I guess you might as well tell a whopper.


RC2 loves figure kits and is going to release:

 *BIG PHRANKIE!!! BIG PHRANKIE!!! BIG PHRANKIE!!!*


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

They are doing a couple of others too:

Brent opening an empty Lapco box while siting in front of his big screen TV while watching an ABBA video, and
Dave Hussey shooting himself in the face on his first attempt to paint a Big Frankie with his airbrush. Complete with Canadian Tire compressor and braided air brush hoses!
Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> _Oh!_ And Nikki Fritz. I sorta' miss her too.


 Not me, I have a full tape of her Cinemax show, and downloads. Lots of downloads.


----------



## wolfie (Jan 15, 2006)

Um...Lisa, I would gladly, er, slap your backside *_blush_* and as for the catch-up, check your settings for a private message from me.  

--Jonathan (who is glad to see that phrankenstign hasn't changed a *bit* in the past 5 years!)


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*List of changes (in no particular order)*



wolfie said:


> Um...Blah, blah, blah, and blah....private message from me.
> 
> --Jonathan (who is glad to see that phrankenstign hasn't changed a *bit* in the past 5 years!)


 That's not entirely true.

Here are things I have changed at least ONCE in the past five years:




Underwear (Just in case the ambulance comes!)
Mind (....at least I think so...wait...nevermind)
Tires (Duh!)
Oil (The light wouldn't shut off until I did.)
Driver's License (MS one's expire after 4 years.)
Address (Newport News, VA to Gulfport, MS)
#1 Biggest time waster movie ever: Ghosts of Mars (ARRRGGHH!)
Refrigerator water filter (Brown water didn't seem normal.)
Aurora Godzilla head to Bwain's Cult of Personality Big G. head (Yes!)
Old "New, Improved Tide" to newer "New, Improved Tide"
Browser (Internet Explorer to Mozilla Firefox)
Substituted margarine in a recipe for butter (Never again!)
I now say "Racing champions are great" instead of "Racing Champions is great"


----------



## wolfie (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Like I said...

Ah, feels good to be home.  

--Jonathan


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

*Lapco!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laffco more like....
Geeze those were the days...
Have they come out with there first kit yet ? 
just kiddin'


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Yeah I had to dig deep to bring this thread back up.
HOW ABOUT A DAVE METZNER KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How's that for obscure? :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

actias said:


> Yeah I had to dig deep to bring this thread back up.
> HOW ABOUT A DAVE METZNER KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How's that for obscure? :tongue:


OK, and a Chris White self-portrait kit then too ! ? With box art by the culpret....er.... artist ?? I'd like to make a set of bookends from them ?? Now THAT'S obscure, BUT, PL history !!!! AND unique !!


----------

